# MARSOC in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Mar 24, 2010)

Download HiRes


> The silhouette of a MARSOC Marine prepares a 240 Bravo Medium Machine gun just before leaving for a CRP through Farah province, Feb 28. Afghan national army from the 2/2/207th Kandak, Italian Army Operational Mentoring Liaison Team and Marines from the Marine Special Operation Command conduct a combat reconnaissance patrol through the mountainous region of Farah. (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Nicholas Pilch)







Download HiRes


> A curious Afghan girl peeks out from her stoop while her male family members receive items from ANA soldiers while a MARSOC Marine holds security in the village of Ranj Bala, Farah province, Feb 28. Afghan national army from the 2/2/207th Kandak, Italian Army Operational Mentoring Liaison Team and Marines from the Marine Special Operation Command conduct a combat reconnaissance patrol through the mountainous region of Farah.







Download HiRes


> Afghan national army from the 2/2/207th Kandak, Italian Army Operational Mentoring Liaison Team and Marines from the Marine Special Operation Command conduct a combat reconnaissance patrol around the mountains of Bagwa, Farah province, Afghanistan, Feb 26. During the CRP the teams were lead by the ANA and they dropped off supplies to a school in Dizak, continued on through the mountains of Bagwa conducting route reconnaissance while getting eyes on the mountain terrain and while conducting the route recon the teams received small arms contact. No injuries occurred during the two-day CRP. (U.S. Air Force photo/Senior Airman Nicholas Pilch)







Download HiRes


> A MARSOC Marine and CJSOTF Soldier move to a higher position after coalition forces received smalls arms fire during a route recon patrol through the hills of Farah province, Feb 26. Afghan national army from the 2/2/207th Kandak, Italian Army Operational Mentoring Liaison Team and Marines from the Marine Special Operation Command conduct a combat reconnaissance patrol through the mountainous region of Farah. (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Nicholas Pilch)







Download HiRes


> A MARSOC Marine holds security while coalition forces set up camp for the evening in the hills of Farah province, Feb 25. Afghan national army from the 2/2/207th Kandak, Italian Army Operational Mentoring Liaison Team and Marines from the Marine Special Operation Command conduct a combat reconnaissance patrol through the mountainous region of Farah. (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Nicholas Pilch)


----------



## Ravage (Mar 24, 2010)

Download HiRes


> A MARSOC Marine takes cover as a sand storm approaches the Village of Ranje Bala, Farah province, Afghanistan Feb 28. (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Nicholas Pilch)







Download HiRes[/SIZE]


> MARSOC Marines juggle pins during some much needed down time at a Garrison in Farah province, March 8. (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Nicholas Pilch)







Download HiRes[/SIZE]


> A MARSOC Marine holds security around a humanitarian aide site in the Village of Ranje Bala, Farah province, Afghanistan, Feb 28. (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Nicholas Pilch)


----------



## Rapid (Mar 24, 2010)

Cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## FireSpitter11 (Mar 24, 2010)

Always good to see our boys putting in work, thanks for the post


----------



## metalmom (Mar 24, 2010)

Great pics as always!!!


----------



## cbiwv (Mar 29, 2010)

NA. Post too short.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 1, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> Afghan national army soldiers receive humanitarian aide supplies for Aka Sadiq at a drop site during a three-day combat reconnaissance patrol in Farah Province, Bala Baluk District, Afghanistan, March 30. The coalition forces started the three-day CRP lead by the ANA with a dismounted patrol through Suji, Peyo and Pasaw, an air drop of humanitarian aide supplies for Aka Sadiq and a route recon through the mountainous terrain of eastern Bala Baluk.







Download HiRes​


> A MARSOC Marine pulls security near a poppy field in Peyo as Afghan national army soldiers and Marine Special Operation Command Marines patrol through the village in Farah province, Bala Baluk District, Afghanistan, March 29. The coalition forces started the three-day CRP lead by the ANA with a dismounted patrol through Suji, Peyo and Pasaw, an air drop of humanitarian aide supplies for Aka Sadiq and a route recon through the mountainous terrain of eastern Bala Baluk.







Download HiRes​


> Afghan national army soldiers sit in a class put on by Marine Special Operation Command 1st Battalion, Marine Special Operation Company Bravo Marines in preparation for a three-day combat reconnaissance patrol through the mountainous and flat planes of Farah Province, Bala Baluk District March 28. The three-day CRP will be lead by the ANA and give ANA soldiers and MARSOC Marines a chance to interact with the local population and see parts of the province that coalition forces haven't been to in a few years.







Download HiRes​


> A MARSOC Marine climbs down the side of a mountain during a dismounted patrol through some mountains east of highway one during a three-day combat reconnaissance patrol in Farah province, Bala Baluk District, Afghanistan, March 31. The coalition forces started the three-day CRP lead by the ANA with a dismounted patrol through Suji, Peyo and Pasaw, an air drop of humanitarian aide supplies for Aka Sadiq and a route recon through the mountainous terrain of eastern Bala Baluk.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 1, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> MARSOC Marines take a knee in a wheat field in Suji as Afghan national army soldiers and Marine Special Operation Command Marines patrol through the village in Farah province, Bala Baluk District, Afghanistan, March 29. The coalition forces started the three-day CRP lead by the ANA with a dismounted patrol through Suji, Peyo and Pasaw, an air drop of humanitarian aide supplies for Aka Sadiq and a route recon through the mountainous terrain of eastern Bala Baluk.







Download HiRes​


> Afghan national army soldiers and Marine Special Operation Command Marines prepare to receive humanitarian aide supplies at a drop site during a three-day combat reconnaissance patrol in Farah province, Bala Baluk District, Afghanistan, March 30. The coalition forces started the three-day CRP lead by the ANA with a dismounted patrol through Suji, Peyo and Pasaw, an air drop of humanitarian aide supplies for Aka Sadiq and a route recon through the mountainous terrain of eastern Bala Baluk.







Download HiRes​


> Afghan national army soldiers and Marine Special Operation Command Marines discuss security for a remain over night site during a three-day combat reconnaissance patrol in Farah province, Bala Baluk District, Afghanistan, March 29. The coalition forces started the three-day CRP lead by the ANA with a dismounted patrol through Suji, Peyo and Pasaw, an air drop of humanitarian aide supplies for Aka Sadiq and a route recon through the mountainous terrain of eastern Bala Baluk.


----------



## cbiwv (Apr 13, 2010)

Awesome pics.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 18, 2010)

Download HiRes​


> A MARSOC Marine instructs ANA soldiers to set up a security perimeter around a humanitarian aide site in the Village of Ranje Bala, Farah Province Afghanistan Feb 28.


----------



## KilWil (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you for posting these. A good look.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 21, 2010)

As requested by Herr Ravage...






> Afghan national army from the 2/2/207th Kandak, Italian Army Operational Mentoring Liaison Team and Marines from the Marine Special Operation Command conduct a combat reconnaissance patrol around the mountains of Bagwa, Farah province, Afghanistan Feb. 25. During the CRP the teams were lead by the ANA and they dropped off supplies to a school in Dizak, continued on through the mountains of Bagwa conducting route reconnaissance while getting eyes on the mountain terrain and while conducting the route recon the teams received small arms contact. No injuries occurred during the two-day CRP.








> A Special Forces Soldier scans the terrain for threats during a fire fight in the mountains of Bagwa, Farah province, Afghanistan Feb. 25. MARSOC Marines and ANA conducted a three-day mission to scan the mountains for possible future routes and while on patrol the teams came under fire.








> A Special Forces Soldier scans the terrain after a short night's sleep during a three-day mission through the mountains of Bagwa, Farah province, Afghanistan Feb. 25.








> Afghan national army from the 2/2/207th Kandak, Italian Army Operational Mentoring Liaison Team and Marines from the Marine Special Operation Command convoy to Shawan Garrison, Farah Province, Afghanistan Feb. 27. During the convoy the Marines made a stop at a river pass that is used to access the garrison and inform the locals that were digging a canal that there would be a bridge in the area they were digging very soon.








> Elders in the Village of Tamir sit and discuss security and future projects with ANA leadership and MARSOC Marines March 15.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 21, 2010)

> A MARSOC Marine Dog Handler holds security on the perimeter of Dizak, Farah Prov. Feb. 25 while ANA soldiers deliver school supplies to the village schools. Afghan national army from the 2/2/207th Kandak, Italian Army Operational Mentoring Liaison Team and Marines from the Marine Special Operation Command conduct a combat reconnaissance patrol through the mountainous region of Farah.








> Afghan national army from the 2/2/207th Kandak, Italian Army Operational Mentoring Liaison Team and Marines from the Marine Special Operation Command conduct a combat reconnaissance patrol around the mountains of Bagwa, Farah province, Afghanistan Feb. 26. During the CRP the teams were lead by the ANA and they dropped off supplies to a school in Dizak, continued on through the mountains of Bagwa conducting route reconnaissance while getting eyes on the mountain terrain and while conducting the route recon the teams received small arms contact. No injuries occurred during the two-day CRP.


----------



## QC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice bit of free climbing. Some of that landscape looks central Australia.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Photos..


----------



## Ravage (Apr 21, 2010)

That scenery must be breathtaking.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2010)

Ravage said:


> That scenery must be breathtaking.


 
Some portions of the country are amazing. To me, the best is right after a rain or snow storm when the dust is gone. The place was once a fertile, lush region but numerous invasions capped by the Soviets have destroyed the irrigation systems. Still, some areas are making a comeback hence the photos you'll sometimes see of guys in woodland patterns.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 21, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> Some portions of the country are amazing. To me, the best is right after a rain or snow storm when the dust is gone. The place was once a fertile, lush region but numerous invasions capped by the Soviets have destroyed *the irrigation systems*. Still, some areas are making a comeback hence the photos you'll sometimes see of guys in woodland patterns.


 
Many built by the US back in the 50s/60s...


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2010)

0699 said:


> Many built by the US back in the 50s/60s...


 
Alexander marched tens of thousands from Herat to Kandahar and lived mostly off the land! Mongols, Tamerlane, the Soviets, and others I've forgotten all destroyed the countryside. 

We wonder why Afghans hate outsiders.


----------



## ritterk (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some awesome photos, keep them coming!


----------



## ovicidal01 (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow the color in these are friggin vivid.  Great pictures!!


----------



## Ravage (Aug 17, 2010)

> Marines assigned to Special Operations Task Force-West in Herat province, Afghanistan, observe their sector of fire during an Aug. 14 presence patrol in the village of Zanghlav, Injil district. The coalition force conducted the patrol to increase base security and promote the government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan governance in the province.








> A Marine assigned to Special Operations Task Force-West in Herat province, Afghanistan, scans the area around him before moving forward during an Aug. 14 presence patrol in the village of Zanghlav, Injil District. The coalition force conducted the patrol to increase base security and promote the government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan governance in the province.








> A Marine assigned to Special Operations Task Force-West in Herat province, Afghanistan, moves into position to investigate a possible threat Aug. 14 during a presence patrol in the village of Zanghlav, Injil District. The coalition force conducted the patrol to increase base security and promote the government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan governance in the province.








> Marines assigned to Special Operations Task Force-West in Herat province, Afghanistan, stop to investigate a possible threat Aug. 14 during a presence patrol in the village of Zanghlav, Injil District. The coalition force conducted the patrol to increase base security and promote the government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan governance in the province.








> A Marine assigned to Special Operations Task Force-West in Herat province, Afghanistan, provides security Aug. 14 during a presence patrol in the village of Zanghlav, Injil District. The coalition force conducted the patrol to increase base security and promote the government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan governance in the province.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 17, 2010)

> A Marine assigned to Special Operations Task Force-West in Herat province, Afghanistan, scans the area around him before moving forward during an Aug. 14 presence patrol in the village of Zanghlav, Injil District. The coalition force conducted the patrol to increase base security and promote the government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan governance in the province.








> Marines assigned to Special Operations Task Force-West in Herat province, Afghanistan, reviews images taken by the team during an assessment of an area Aug. 14 during a presence patrol in the village of Zanghlav, Injil District. The coalition force conducted the patrol to increase base security and promote the government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan governance in the province.








> Marines assigned to Special Operations Task Force-West in Herat province, Afghanistan, return to their camp Aug. 14 following the completion of a presence patrol in the village of Zanghlav, Injil District. The coalition force conducted the patrol to increase base security and promote the government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan governance in the province.








> Marines assigned to Special Operations Task Force-West in Herat province, Afghanistan, investigate possible threats Aug. 14 during a presence patrol in the village of Zanghlav, Injil District. The coalition force conducted the patrol to increase base security and promote the government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan governance in the province.








> A Marine assigned to Special Operations Task Force-West in Herat province, Afghanistan, observes his sector of fire during an Aug. 14 presence patrol in the village of Zanghlav, Injil District. The coalition force conducted the patrol to increase base security and promote the government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan governance in the province.


----------



## Scoobysnkk (Aug 25, 2010)

Quick question, where do you get all of these photos from?


----------



## Ravage (Aug 25, 2010)

Official DoD photos.
And I date a lot of older men......


----------



## Cecil (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic pics


----------

